# Ashmills Campsite Doune



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Good Evening.

Has anyone stayed here recently and whats it like and whats was the cost.
Been unable to make contact with the site.
regards
Colin.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Colin,
Can you check the spelling of the last name place, as I haven't heard of it. I won't know about the site but might know what the area is. I googled it but got no results. 
What county is it in?

Ca


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry this should be in Scotland touring


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

dbnosey said:


> Sorry this should be in Scotland touring


Mods will change it ifn you ask them nicely and put a few bob in a brown envelope     

Ca


----------

